# PowerSound Audio XS15se Discussion Thread



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

PowerSound Audio XS15se

By Jim Wilson (theJman)

​

Approximately 2 years ago I published what may have been the first review of a PowerSound Audio XS15, and at that time I made a statement considered by many to be rather bold; _"What this company provides is a level of value that simply didn't exist a few months ago. Very rarely does a rookie step into the majors and hit a home run during their first at bat, but PSA has done just that"_. I took some flak for that position but I held my ground, confident what I heard would prove to be a game-changer. Turns out my statement was prescience, and even today PSA is unable to build subwoofers fast enough to meet demand. Vindication for me, and a nice problem to have for them. Fast forward to today and you have the first major update of the PowerX product line, the 'se' version. The XS15se takes a ridiculously good subwoofer and makes it even better by adding a much improved driver and more powerful amplifier, yet they raised the selling price a paltry 7%. Realistically that's not even an inflationary increase which, from a business standpoint, is nothing short of ludicrous; make your product better and charge almost nothing for the added value? Unheard of, yet that seems to be PowerSound Audio's way of doing things. Countless home theater and audio enthusiasts have benefited from their dirt cheap prices and extraordinary support, and it's hard to see that changing any time soon. When it comes to value, PowerSound Audio is in a class by themselves.

*For the full review Click Here​*​


----------



## smurphy522 (Sep 21, 2010)

Jim - Thanks for the review. I picked an XS15se up a few weeks back and have been very impressed with the performance and capabilities of it. I do need to sit and enjoy a bit of music but unfortunately my only free time to do that in seems to come at night when my son is asleep a few rooms away. Glad to see a review came up on this.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Great review, Jim. Thoroughly enjoyed reading this one...how did you resist reaching for the War of the World's emergence scene?:innocent: I jest, of course...your detailed description of the 15's ease of handling brutally deep scenes in Cloverfield says it all!

As a customer of PSA, I think you really nailed the company's essence. I've had a pair of XS30's for basically two years (which I detailed in a user review, here)...they are incredible subs...leaves no doubt/surprise that the XV15se subs are equal in quality, expected performance, and actual performance. This all goes without saying that PSA's customer service is 100% good to go...

Question:

I'm sure there are some XV15 owners out there wondering if they should upgrade their drivers to the "se" drivers...you've now had hands-on experience with both...do you think it is necessary (or, perhaps, better stated: worth the coin)?


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

Great review Jim. We sure do appreciate the reviews you have written. I am still waiting for my MFW's to die so I can buy new subs sometime and if I do not go DIY; Power Sound Audio will be on my short list. I have never heard anything negative about their equipment or the Company. Thanks Jim


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

smurphy522 said:


> Jim - Thanks for the review. I picked an XS15se up a few weeks back and have been very impressed with the performance and capabilities of it. I do need to sit and enjoy a bit of music but unfortunately my only free time to do that in seems to come at night when my son is asleep a few rooms away. Glad to see a review came up on this.


I hear you, that is why I sound proofed my bonus room when I built my house. Last night I was in my Bonus/Music room testing out sub locations, doing sweeps, and listening to music until 1am while the whole house slept. As long as I keep it 90dB you can't tell I'm playing music. Over 100dB the closer rooms will hear the music if they are awake.

I'm a 100% music guy and some of the measurements from the XS15se blow me away and the price :unbelievable:.
When my Paradigm Servo 15 dies I will have a tough time picking a Music replacement.

Thanks for the review.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Excellent review as always Jim. I had the pleasure of hearing a pair of the original XS15's at the Houston GTG - probably around the time of your first review. I was blown away and would have bought one or two immediately if I'd had the cash on hand. I still might 




Blacklightning said:


> When my Paradigm Servo 15 dies I will have a tough time picking a Music replacement.


Man, I've always wanted a Servo 15. I'm still impressed by my "old" PW-2200.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Todd Anderson said:


> Great review, Jim. Thoroughly enjoyed reading this one...how did you resist reaching for the War of the World's emergence scene?:innocent: I jest, of course...your detailed description of the 15's ease of handling brutally deep scenes in Cloverfield says it all!


What makes you think I didn't?  Truth be told, what you see me post is often less then what I actually demo. I usually choose the movies and songs that stand out the most, but generally speaking I audition quite a few more. I did try WotW's with the XS15se, and it performed as you probably would imagine it did; splendidly.




Todd Anderson said:


> I'm sure there are some XV15 owners out there wondering if they should upgrade their drivers to the "se" drivers...you've now had hands-on experience with both...do you think it is necessary (or, perhaps, better stated: worth the coin)?


Necessary? Probably not. Worthwhile? Perhaps, but that's a bit tougher to say.

It's not just the driver PSA upgraded, it's also the amp. Both factors would come into play when you're talking about the improvements. I suspect they also did some fine-tuning of the DSP curve to take advantage of the better driver and additional power of the current amp, so it was probably more of a holistic approach with regards to the overall effect I experienced. I know Tom V prowls HTS, so perhaps he can elaborate better then I.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

orion said:


> Great review Jim. We sure do appreciate the reviews you have written. I am still waiting for my MFW's to die so I can buy new subs sometime and if I do not go DIY; Power Sound Audio will be on my short list. I have never heard anything negative about their equipment or the Company. Thanks Jim


There's an irony to this post... guess what my next review will be? The MFW Turbo upgrade. Mark Seaton sent me a cabinet, driver and amp so I could do the upgrade and then report on it. That will be published in October.


----------



## Tom V. (Jul 12, 2012)

The DSP programs are all new and specific for each SE subwoofer model. 

Also, just a heads-up on the free shipping summer promotion. We intend to leave this in place for the time being. We have had good feedback on this program and our return rate has barely changed (still very low). So it is really a "win win". So anyone curious as to what a XS15se might sound like in their system...you have a entirely risk free 30 day trial period.

Tom V.
Power Sound Audio


----------



## billy p (Dec 19, 2007)

Nice read....as usual Jman. How would you rate the xs15se in this review vs. some of the other subs you've tested & most recently reviewed. The 2 that come to mind for me are the SB13 & E15 you recently compared. 

Based on my auitory memory I was able to discern a noticable improvment over its predecesor. PSA raised the bar... having recently swiched to the SE vs. my original unit. I compared my original unit(XS30) vs a loaner SB13U I had on hand for about 4 months...although I enjoyed both for different reasons...I knew immediately after the change the gap had narrowed...albeit... I did not have the Svs on hand to compare them directly. I recall certain passages that the SB13U handled with ease and more finesse...the SE made me smile within seconds of re-hearing those songs.

Take care and once again great job...as per usual.


Re, Bill...


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

billy p said:


> Nice read....as usual Jman. How you you rate the xs15se in this review vs. some of the other subs you've tested & most recently reviewed. The 2 that come to mind for me are the SB13 & E15 you recently compared.


I would like to know this also.


----------



## kiss999 (May 11, 2013)

Like to see a comparison to the XV-15se.


----------



## kiss999 (May 11, 2013)

Any reviews of the XS-30se or XV-30se ?


----------



## Tom V. (Jul 12, 2012)

kiss999 said:


> Any reviews of the XS-30se or XV-30se ?


 XS30se

http://referencehometheater.com/review/power-sound-audio-xs30se-subwoofer-review/

XV30Fse

http://www.data-bass.com/data?page=system&id=106

Tom V.
Power Sound Audio


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

billy p said:


> Nice read....as usual Jman. How would you rate the xs15se in this review vs. some of the other subs you've tested & most recently reviewed. The 2 that come to mind for me are the SB13 & E15 you recently compared.


To my ears the E15HP was generally more subtle in its approach. It can play low and loud, just like the other two, but its target audience is perhaps a bit different. Because of that subtly it can sound almost weak at times to some, but in reality it's not. By contrast the XS15se and SB13U have more prominent mid-bass output, and therefore make themselves known on a regular basis. Neither made me think of words like "obnoxious" or "overdone", so it's not as though their respective manufacturers went to an extreme, but they tended to be more pronounced. That's a trait many enjoy, and both PSA and SVS hit the mark in that regard. All three can plum the depths, and they do so without sounding strained. For configuration the Rythmik is king, for size to output ratio nothing tops the SVS and for sheer value the PSA is champion. Depending upon your wants/needs, and your budget of course, you will definitely find one of them will be able to satisfy your requirements.

As I mentioned in the review, auditory memory is short lived so I had to rely on my original XS15 notes to refresh my own memory. From those notes - and now having heard both units - I personally believe what PSA achieved with the 'se' model is worth far more than the $50 upcharge. I'm not a movies-first guy, so while I liked the original XS15 it wasn't necessarily designed for someone such as myself. However, I really like the XS15se and what they've done with it. This is more along the lines of what I look for in a subwoofer.


----------



## billy p (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks...for taking the time and sharing your observations. 

Keep up the great work...

Bill


----------



## Tom V. (Jul 12, 2012)

theJman said:


> To my ears the E15HP was generally more subtle in its approach. It can play low and loud, just like the other two, but its target audience is perhaps a bit different. Because of that subtly it can sound almost weak at times to some, but in reality it's not. By contrast the XS15se and SB13U have more prominent mid-bass output, and therefore make themselves known on a regular basis. Neither made me think of words like "obnoxious" or "overdone", so it's not as though their respective manufacturers went to an extreme, but they tended to be more pronounced. That's a trait many enjoy, and both PSA and SVS hit the mark in that regard. All three can plum the depths, and they do so without sounding strained. For configuration the Rythmik is king, for size to output ratio nothing tops the SVS and for sheer value the PSA is champion. Depending upon your wants/needs, and your budget of course, you will definitely find one of them will be able to satisfy your requirements.
> 
> As I mentioned in the review, auditory memory is short lived so I had to rely on my original XS15 notes to refresh my own memory. From those notes - and now having heard both units - I personally believe what PSA achieved with the 'se' model is worth far more than the $50 upcharge. I'm not a movies-first guy, so while I liked the original XS15 it wasn't necessarily designed for someone such as myself. However, I really like the XS15se and what they've done with it. This is more along the lines of what I look for in a subwoofer.



I'll take that company any day of the week Jim as the 15hp and 13u are high quality designs. Thank you again for taking the time for the review. $799 versus $1277 versus $1599...maybe we should increase pricing..

Tom V.
Power Sound Audio


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Tom V. said:


> I'll take that company any day of the week Jim as the 15hp and 13u are high quality designs. Thank you again for taking the time for the review. $799 versus $1277 versus $1599...maybe we should increase pricing..


I'm not touching that one with a 10 foot pole.  I will say this much though; after the many email exchanges we've had, and some very candid phone calls, I don't see PSA changing their business model any time soon (or ever, to be honest). One thing I fear might be getting lost now is what a value PSA subwoofers truly are. For those reading this post, an explanation of my statement might be in order...

When Tom and I were arranging the original XS15 review 2 years ago we spoke on the phone a few times, and during one of those conversations he was very frank regarding things no manufacture divulges to a reviewer. Because of his candor I understand their hard costs better then most others, and I can assure you PSA is not making a ton of money on a per unit basis. Their success -- from the outset -- has been predicated on volume, and they have steadfastly adhered to that position. You could tell Tom had passion by the tone of his voice, which is a refreshing change from some of the other encounters I've had the past couple of years (I suspect anyone who has spoken to him will attest to that as well). It really was somewhat brash of me to categorize PSA as the value leader back then, especially when they had no historically perspective to draw from, but I knew they would be successful from the get go. I never anticipated PSA would be _this _successful though, so don't ask me pick any stocks for you.


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

Tom V. said:


> I'll take that company any day of the week Jim as the 15hp and 13u are high quality designs. Thank you again for taking the time for the review. $799 versus $1277 versus $1599.....
> 
> Tom V.
> Power Sound Audio


For movies in the under $2000 mark (to Canada) PSA is high on my recommend list as you can do duals. Duals from SVS gets you subs lower down the line and Rythmik... forget about it.

Keep up the good work Tom and keep the prices steady addle:.


----------



## Southern Sound (Oct 23, 2014)

I love this sub. Thanks Jim for this review which played a huge part in me going with this sub instead of one more expensive. Also, thanks to Tom for his help over the phone.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Southern Sound said:


> I love this sub. Thanks Jim for this review which played a huge part in me going with this sub instead of one more expensive. Also, thanks to Tom for his help over the phone.


You're very welcome. I'm glad my review helped with your decision.


----------



## Tom V. (Jul 12, 2012)

Welcome for the phone chat as well!

Be sure to stay in touch and let me know if you bump into ANY setup or calibration questions.

Tom V.
Power Sound Audio


----------

